# JD 316 Onan: How to replace muffler?



## rosco (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I recently got a decent shape John Deere 316 with a rusted through muffler.
I bought a used replacement muffler but can't figure out how to get it on.
In order to take off the old muffler it looks like I need to remove the pto spindle & flywheel or something...but I have no idea how to get these things off.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
-Rosco


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rosco! I have the technical manual for my, now sold 316, and unless someone sounds off before..... I'll look it up for you here this evening, because I can't recall from past experience with our Onan engine........


----------

